# blackberry.



## vscopess (Dec 31, 2011)

hi, my blackberry charger port has broke, so i have to use a battery charger in which the batters charge from without the phone,
today, i took the battery out, put a full one back in, and in stays on the start up screen, about 2/3 of the way along, this is nothing unusual, i am always changing the batterys, and i had done no updates.
please help?


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Could be either software or hardware. Have you tried using another genuine battery filly charged? It might need to be flashed but you will lose everything. You can use blackberry desktop manager to do this. 

Or worst case scenario is your flash IC is corrupt. Sometimes reflowing the IC works, but I would take it to a profesional.


----------

